# An American writer in Thailand



## vicvicvictoria (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello!  I am a 25 year old writer and ESL teacher currently residing in Phetchaburi, Thailand.  I seek online forums in which I may post my work since most people in my area don't speak English much less write fiction in it!  I will do my best to read others' work and provide feedback and hope others will do the same with mine!  Currently, I am working on various short stories in addition to beginning a novel about an adopted woman who teaches English literature in the Bronx during the 1970's.  She's on a quest to find her birth parents.  I look forward to establishing myself in the community and reading everyone's work!  If anyone wants to send me work directly or ask me other questions, please feel free to e-mail me at ms.victoriacho@gmail.com.  Thanks!


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome Victoria!

Your novel about a teacher in the Bronx sounds interesting. Lots to explore.

What's the thing you love most about living in Thailand?


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Sawatdi! Welcome aboard. Be careful over there. My friend in Bangkok says it's been a little wild lately.


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah! I wanna learn more about Thailand. Welcome.
-Newnonel


----------



## Pain (Dec 18, 2008)

I have some friends who traveled through that area on motorcycles, working their way round the world. The scenery pictures were stunning. The food was stunning too, but in a much different way.

I may wait for a few McDonalds to open before going that way.


----------



## moderan (Dec 18, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## terrib (Dec 18, 2008)

welcome victoria, you book seems interesting.....


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nickie (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Victoria!


Nickie


----------



## flashgordon (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, this is a great place with lots of useful folks and advice. Best of luck with your writing.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 19, 2008)

Really Pain? I heard they were only mildly exotic.
-Newnonel


----------



## wacker (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


wacker


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 20, 2008)

While being a technical writer brought me to Bangkok, it's been some years. I look forward to your presence here at WF. You're more than welcome!


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi there Victoria and welcome aboard.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Pain (Dec 22, 2008)

Newnonel said:


> Really Pain? I heard they were only mildly exotic.
> -Newnonel


 
I am not a sea food eatter at the best of times, though I can manage sometimes. And I understand everything was very good, but the pictures were...interesting?


----------



## Industrial (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome tot he forums.


----------

